# My Coop in Progress



## LittleRedCoop (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm still adding to it (it will have a slant tin roof overlaying the green roof) but we're getting there!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Looking good! And realize, once started, not sure a coop is ever done, just added onto...or is that just me?


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

No Jim not just you! I've changed my coop a few times to comfort them girls better, or work better for me while keeping their comfort in mind. I've added onto their run twice.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

..........


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh Dear...I'm needing t add on t th coop, AGAIN! Was told it's too small by half so come spring it's getting bigger. Lol


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

SUCH a great looking coop! And no, a coop is never done. I'm already plotting, I mean planning my spring mods.


----------



## Shann0 (Sep 19, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

looks good LittleRedCoop
the only thing i would add is a wide board (12 inches is good) turned up on it's edge down at the bottom
this will keep your shaving inside
the rest looks good to me


good luck
piglett


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

looking good, i was only thinking today its about time i upgraded my coop. also it has started leaking.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

rob said:


> looking good, i was only thinking today its about time i upgraded my coop. also it has started leaking.


i thougt i would put a roof on my new muscovy pen today.....wrong
snowing like crazy, my wife & i did get the back wall up 
but at -2f i figured those rafters could wait a couple more days


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

It's snowing like crazy right now!!! Is already about 3-31/2 " deep and not supposed t stop for another 8-10 hrs!!! EGADS it's cold and I love the snow! Chickens are nice n cozy in the coop. Dog is nice n cozy on the hearth rug, fires nice n toasty...come join me for some home made Hot Cocoa?


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

thanks, I will. I have a good imagination and the coco.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

wow sounds like you guys over the pond have it far worse than we do here.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

It's that Global warming thang ya know. Lol! It's either snowing nonstop, below zero or raining like crazy. I'd rather have snow than rain, during winter months!


----------



## nickysanford (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm adding on to my pen too. I want mine to have more room to run around. I put old dvd's hanging from the top and they love chasing the spots from the sun. It gives them something to do so they dont get bored.

Sent from my XT626 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

That's a good idea, keeps them busy. I didn't know they could see that well. Lol mine act blind I swear! I'll have t try that with them, my husband has a couple DVDs he's "hidden" in his top drawer I can use... Give the birds an "education" and some light refractions to chase! 
We ended up getting nearly a foot of snow in two days, then a day of rain, then another two inches of snow. Today is raining again. Grrrrrr 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## nickysanford (Feb 3, 2014)

I also put a big stump in there and i rub peanut butter on it and they love it. Gives them something to do also.

Sent from my XT626 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

I saw a post on Pinterest where a lady feeds rope thru a couple empty toilet paper rolls smears them with peanut butter then puts them in bird seed, sun flower seeds or raisins then hangs the "toys" in the coop so they will slide back n forth on the ropes. Supposedly keeps th birds busy for hours!!! I haven't tried it but sounds interesting! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

